# screen on while charging problem ***resolved***



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

i have an unrooted (i know, its my girlfriends) RAZR. when charging, the lock screen stays awake unless i physically turn it off. is the a setting to prevent the lock screen from staying awake? thank you in advance.


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Check the developer settings, there's an option in there for it. I was surprised to find that it defaulted to "on". Settings->Applications->Development i believe.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

djuniah said:


> Check the developer settings, there's an option in there for it. I was surprised to find that it defaulted to "on". Settings->Applications->Development i believe.


thank you. Finally found it in settings/applications/development. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

